Ask HN: What small websites do you frequently use/visit? - curiousgal
======
Hinrik
[http://epguides.com](http://epguides.com) \- Whenever I need to look up
episode names or air dates of a TV show, this little site has done the job for
decades.

I type the address, followed by the name of a show (usually only lowercase
alphabetical characters, and without 'the'), and I get exactly I want. E.g.
epguides.com/xfiles

It looks almost exactly the same as it did back in 2000 at least
([https://web.archive.org/web/20000815203907/http://www.epguid...](https://web.archive.org/web/20000815203907/http://www.epguides.com/simpsons/)),
and has been kept up-to-date ever since.

------
acrooks
[http://www.sleepyti.me](http://www.sleepyti.me) \- a calculator to let you
know when to set your alarm in the morning to maximize your chances of waking
up feeling refreshed / not breaking a REM cycle

~~~
aerique
The Pebble smartwatch has a feature like this as well. It tracks your sleep
pattern and when you're not in deep sleep and your alarm is coming up within
half an hour it'll start vibrating.

For someone who's very hard to wake up it seems to work well.

------
niccaluim
Does McSweeney's count as "small"?
[http://www.mcsweeneys.net/tendency](http://www.mcsweeneys.net/tendency)

~~~
efferifick
McSweeney's is my favorite place on the internet!

------
mtm
[https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in) \- an awesome bookmarking service

~~~
askafriend
Obligatory: follow @Pinboard on twitter for amazing tweets.

------
deftnerd
[https://LowEndTalk.com](https://LowEndTalk.com) \- Message board for cheap
VPS fans

[https://laracasts.com](https://laracasts.com) \- Video tutorials for Laravel

------
partycoder
[http://online-go.com](http://online-go.com) \- go server

[http://81dojo.com](http://81dojo.com) \- shogi server

[http://en.lichess.org](http://en.lichess.org) \- chess server

[http://eidogo.com](http://eidogo.com),
[http://josekipedia.com](http://josekipedia.com) \- go joseki/fuseki
encyclopedias

[http://chesscademy.com](http://chesscademy.com) \- chess training website

Youtube might not count as a small website, but I like these channels:

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/onbaduktv](https://www.youtube.com/user/onbaduktv)
\- go videos

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/hidetchi](https://www.youtube.com/user/hidetchi)
\- shogi videos

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/powerplaychess](https://www.youtube.com/user/powerplaychess)
\- chess videos

~~~
ggrochow
[http://chesstempo.com/](http://chesstempo.com/) \- Wonderful chess tactics
website

------
roschdal
[https://play.freeciv.org](https://play.freeciv.org)

------
tmaly
[https://bestfoodnearme.com](https://bestfoodnearme.com) \- food dishes by
location

------
mkoryak
[http://meatspac.es](http://meatspac.es) \- weird chat thing

~~~
curiousgal
This is awesome!

------
kennywinker
[http://realtimebitcoin.info](http://realtimebitcoin.info)

~~~
charlesz
Wow, you can actually see the exchange rate fluctuate (not by much) when big
transactions hit the market. Cool stuff.

------
matsim
[https://mynoise.net/noiseMachines.php](https://mynoise.net/noiseMachines.php)
\- "Noises, soundscapes and tonal drones ... Shaped to your hearing and
environment"\--great for improving focus, relaxing, etc.

------
sidcool
[http://www.devpressed.com](http://www.devpressed.com)

~~~
codegeek
looks like it got HN'ed

~~~
sidcool
Yeah, someone else posted in another discussion here on HN as well. They
weren't ready for the barrage, understandably so.

------
brianherbert
[http://990finder.foundationcenter.org](http://990finder.foundationcenter.org)
\- Look up most nonprofits I encounter

------
cb001
[https://www.cruisewatch.com](https://www.cruisewatch.com) \- big data and
machine learning to find cruise deals

------
PaulHoule
[https://legalentityidentifier.info/](https://legalentityidentifier.info/)

------
swineflu
[https://binb.co](https://binb.co)

------
curiousgal
[https://sublevel.net](https://sublevel.net)

[http://nightchamber.com](http://nightchamber.com)

------
marcusarmstrong
[http://blistergearreview.com/](http://blistergearreview.com/) <\- Detailed
reviews of outdoor gear.

------
rezashirazian
[http://www.pixpit.com](http://www.pixpit.com) mobile friendly and fast
aggregation of reddit /r/funny

------
eb0la
[http://rain.today](http://rain.today) \- Great to put in the background to
help concentrate :-).

------
oky
[http://atob.xyz](http://atob.xyz) \- realtime anonymous textboard, like 4chan
but friendlier

~~~
RUG3Y
That's a very cool website that I've never heard of, thanks.

------
0x54MUR41
Is HN counted?

~~~
curiousgal
HN is not small :p

